
Swift vs. Go vs. Python battle - ptype
http://www.marcinkliks.pl/2015/02/22/swift-vs-others/
======
s_dev
Would be nice to see a comparison with Swift 2.0. Article was posted in
February so it's a little dated.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Yes, same as with Go 1.5 - this comparison is very dated.

